# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Κάμιρος [Kamiros, Prins Hamlet, Roussillon, Thessaloniki]

## Apostolos

Ακόμα ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο το οποίο ήταν και το πρώτο πλοίο της ΔΑΝΕ. Κατασκευάστικε το 1966 στην Φιλανδία. Τα χαρακτηριστηκά του ήταν Μ/Π/Β 134,32/20,12/5,50. Είχε 2 Sulzer μηχανές οι οποίες στην κατασκευή είχαν δυνατότητα να κάνουν το πλοίο να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων... Εμείς όμως πάνω απο 16 δέν το είδαμε ποτέ! Τον Μάρτιο του 1980 αγοράστηκε απο την ΔΑΝΕ και δρομολογήθηκε στις γραμμές των 12νήσων μέχρι το 1997 που πουλήθηκε στην Ascot Seatrade Co και μετονομάσθηκε THESSALONIKI. Περισσότερες info σήγουρα θα λάβετε απο κάποιους περισσότερους υπεύθυνους για το θέμα των ΔΑΝΕπλοιών...

Εδώ το πλοίο ώς Rousillion στην Γένοβα ναυλωμένο απο την CoTuNav
Picture 024.jpg
Ship's Photo collection  by  P. Lelekis

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eisai sigouros oti itan navlomeno apo tin COTUNAV? Kai me tin CGT/ SNCM apo Genova kai Marseilles efeyge gia Corsica kai Algeria.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ  παλιότερα  η  Co.Tu.Nav.  που  είχε  ένα  και  μοναδικό  πλοίο,  το  Habib,  συνήθιζε  να  ναυλώνει  κάθε  ¶νοιξη  κάποιο  άλλο  πλοίο  για  να   αντικαθιστά   το  δικό  της  πλοίο  που  πήγαινε  για  δεξαμενισμό  και  συντήρηση. Έτσι  λοιπόν  εν  έτει  1980  ο  κλήρος  έλαχε  στο  Rousillon,  το  οποίο  ευθύς  μετά  το  τέλος  της  ναύλωσης  του,  ήλθε  κατά  την  μεριά  μας  αφού  είχε  εν το μεταξύ  πουληθεί  στην  ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ααααααααα! Τοτε δεκτον αγαπητε Linz! Eιχα ξεχασει για το Habib. Και να πεις οτι δεν εχω δει και τη Ροδανθη....

----------


## sea_serenade

Το θυμάμαι σαν Thessaloniki το 1997 στο δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντεζι

----------


## xara

Όμορφο και καλοτάξιδο καράβι, με πολύ καλό φαγητό  :Very Happy:  και ενα υπέροχο πλοίαρχο (σαν ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ), ο οποίος είχε κάνει και αρκετές  γέννες κατα τη διάρκεια της πλοιαρχίας του. ¶ν θυμάστε το όνομά του, θυμήστετό μας.
Building year1966 Building yardWartsila Marine Industries, Finland (#1133)Owner?Operator-Length134,32 mBreadth19,94 mDraft5,72 mGT8.687MachinerySulzerSpeed20 kn.Number of passengers1.208Number of beds520Number of cars247Lanemetres468Port of registry?Flag?Former names*Queen Calliope* (2000-2002) - ?</B>
*Thessaloniki* (1997-2000) - ?</B>
*Kamiros* (1980-1997) - D.A.N.E. Sea Line</B>
*Roussillon* (1970-1980) - ?</B>
*Prinz Hamlet* (1969-1970) - Prinzen Line</B>
*Prins Hamlet* (1966-1969) - Lion Ferry</B>
Former ownersNew Marathon Co, Valletta, Malta (2000-2002)
Ascot Seatrade Co (1997-2000)
D.A.N.E. Sea Line (1980-1997)
Compagnie generalle Transmediterrannee (1970-1980)
Hafendampschiffart AG Hamburg (1969-1970)
Lion Ferry AB (1966-1969)Sister shipsNoura I Freewinds, Princessa MarissaNotesScrapped in 2002.
http://www.ferry-site.dk/

----------


## esperos

Xara,  ήταν  ο  Καλύμνιος  Καπτάν  Σακελλάρης  Μαΐλλης,  που  τώρα  ζει  συνταξιούχος  στην  πατρίδα  του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολλές και ωραίες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου θα βρείτε στο γνωστό μας *FAKTA*, μαζί με πολλά στοιχεία από την ιστορία του.

*ΕΔΩ* μία φώτο του ως Κάμιρος με τα σινιάλα της ΔΑΝΕ στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, και *ΕΔΩ* ακόμα μία ως ΟΡΙ, από την διάλυση του στην παραλία του Aliaga. :Sad:

----------


## xara

> Xara, ήταν ο Καλύμνιος Καπτάν Σακελλάρης Μαΐλλης, που τώρα ζει συνταξιούχος στην πατρίδα του.


Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το αγαπημένο μας "Κάμιρος" στην Ελευσίνα ως "Queen Kalliope" με τα χαρακτηριστικά άλογα στο φουγάρο του. Μετά την περιπέτειά του ως "Θεσσαλονίκη", πήρε το όνομα "Queen Kalliope", αλλά τελικά από το Πέραμα κατέληξε στην Ελευσίνα και από εκεί στο δρόμο που δεν έχει επιστροφή.

Το Κάμιρος στην Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μοναδική φώτο απο τον κ.κ. Παντελή Λελέκη! Μετά την πώληση του και την μετονομασία του ώς THESSALONIKI....


Picture 269.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε αποστολε προσθετω και εγω μια φωτογραφια του καμιρος μετεπειτα θεσααλονικη.η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι γυρω το 1996 στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1444

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω και γώ μία όμοια αλλα η δική σου έχει άριστη ανάλυση!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Να και ενα του ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ απο το 1993 .......

----------


## kamiros

ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!

PrinzHamlet-1966-11-Kamiros.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ωραιος φιλε Καμιρος .... Καλως μας ηρθες με ωραιες αναμνησης

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Να ρωτησω κατι, οι φωτο ειναι απο το Simplon?

----------


## Leo

> Να ρωτησω κατι, οι φωτο ειναι απο το Simplon?


Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι?  Μόνο όταν βλέπουλε Κάμιρος και Ιαλυσσός θα σας βλέπουμε απο εδώ?  :Razz:

----------


## kamiros

> Ωραιος φιλε Καμιρος .... Καλως μας ηρθες με ωραιες αναμνησης


Καλώς σας βρήκα, χαίρομαι πραγματικά!

----------


## esperos

Παλιές  αγάπες  δεν  ξεχνιούνται!

KAMIROS.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ε, πες τωρα οτι ειναι και ο καπτα-Σακελλαρης καπετανιος, να παθω!!!

----------


## polykas

Ως THESSALONIKI στην Τήνο.




1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μακάρι να είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή τότε. Μπήκε στην Τήνο, με το όνομα Κάμιρος, στο μέσα λιμάνι με την πρύμη (μου διαφεύγει το όνομα του καπετάνιου τότε σε -άκης τελείωνε?) Σαμιωτάκης?, ήταν εκεί ο Αυγουστής Πολέμης (των Χρυσή ¶μμος) και τον θαύμαζε. Τον έβλεπα με τα μάτια μου, στεκόμουνα στον ντόκο κι εκείνος στην κουπαστή του κότερου του, στην ίδια μεριά κάθε χρόνο πριν τη γιορτή της Παναγιάς. Μερικοί Τηνιακοί χωραίτες  τον πείραζαν μάλιστα... Ο καπετάνιος ήταν δικός του αλλά τον είχε πάρει η ΔΑΝΕ με "δέλεαρ". Είχε φορτσάτο μελτέμι.... ήταν μγκιόρα η μανούβρα του.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nαι, ηταν ο Σαμιωτακης, οπως εχω ακουσει, ο αδερφος του καπετανιου του Bari.

----------


## karystos

Ο Τάκης Σαμιωτάκης, αδελφός του καπτα Γιώργη Σαμιωτάκη, που έγινε γνωστός από τη θητεία του στο BARI και τη φωνή του, αν και κατά βάση άνθρωπος πιο χαμηλών τόνων από τον αδελφό του. Νομίζω ότι τα δύο αδέλφια είχαν κάνει και μαζί ως καπετάνιος (Τάκης) και ύπαρχος (Γιώργος) στο ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ.

----------


## polykas

To Kάμιρος ως Queen Calliope στο ΝΜΔ.





r-2.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Μακάρι να είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή τότε. Μπήκε στην Τήνο, με το όνομα Κάμιρος, στο μέσα λιμάνι με την πρύμη (μου διαφεύγει το όνομα του καπετάνιου τότε σε -άκης τελείωνε?) Σαμιωτάκης?, ήταν εκεί ο Αυγουστής Πολέμης (των Χρυσή Άμμος) και τον θαύμαζε. Τον έβλεπα με τα μάτια μου, στεκόμουνα στον ντόκο κι εκείνος στην κουπαστή του κότερου του, στην ίδια μεριά κάθε χρόνο πριν τη γιορτή της Παναγιάς. Μερικοί Τηνιακοί χωραίτες τον πείραζαν μάλιστα... Ο καπετάνιος ήταν δικός του αλλά τον είχε πάρει η ΔΑΝΕ με "δέλεαρ". Είχε φορτσάτο μελτέμι.... ήταν μγκιόρα η μανούβρα του.


Και με τι Πλοιο,το *ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ* με τις διχρονες Sulzer κ το ενα τιμονι.Για να λεγονται ολα.
Στο πλοιο εχει θητευσει και ο καπτ. Στεφανος ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΗΣ,που εχει και τη δικη του ιστορια.

----------


## polykas

Kαι μία φωτό από κοντά ως Thessaloniki στην *Τήνο.*






r.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O καπτα-Στεφανος ηταν Υπαρχος με καπετανιο τον καπτα-Σακελλαρη. Μετα το ατυχημα με τη Ροδανθη στη Ροδο, επιασε καπετανιος. Αργοτερα, οταν πουληθηκε το πλοιο και μετονομαστηκε Θεσσαλονικη, παρεμεινε καπετανιος κι εκει. Την επομενη χρονια, πηγε στην ΑΝΕΚ, και αργοτερα στης Μινωικες, οπου και εγινε αρχιπλοιαρχος. Παντως, οσο αναφορα και τα 2 πλοια, με τις διχρονες Wartsila-Sulzer 8RD56, και το ενα τιμονι, ο επι καποια χρονια πλοιαρχος του Ιαλυσος, ο Καπτα-Νικος Καζωνης, μου ειχε πει οτι ηταν παραξενο στη μανουβρα, κι οτι επρεπε να το ξερεις για να γυρισει γρηγορα.




> To Kάμιρος ως Queen Calliope στο ΝΜΔ.


Που απο εκει πηγε στην Ελευσινα, και αργοτερα στην Αliaga, με το ονομα Opi, και νηολογιο Belize.......

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το ποιο είναι, το Κάμιρος ή το Ιαλυσσός, αλλά αξίζει να κοσμεί τη συλλογή μας.

Kamiros_s gerasimo_Tilo.jpg 
Πηγή

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματικά υπέροχη, αλλά και εσύ είσαι αξιέπαινος που την αλίευσες μέσα από τόσες πολλές φωτογραφίες.
Πιστεύω, με το ένστικτο, ότι είναι το "Ιαλυσσός".
Αλλά καλύτερα να μιλήσει ο Finnparner1966.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ψηφιζω ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ δαγκωτο.... Σε ευχαριστω για την φωτο... Για αλλη μια φορα ξυπνανε ευχαριστες μνημες!!

----------


## Leo

Φώτη από το ντουμάνι το κατάλαβες?  :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ντουμανι?????? Δεν βλεπω κατι στον οριζοντα! Απο το κουτι που ειναι πισω απο τις τσιμινιερες! Μονο το Ιαλυσακι μου ειχε τετοιο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το *IALYSSOS* ειναι σιγουρα.
Τα SPONSONS,η χαμηλοτερη παλαμιση της μουραβιας,και το υπερστεγασμα στο ΠΜ ρεμετζο το κανει να ξεχωριζει απο μακρυα.

----------


## esperos

Μια  φωτογραφία  του,  περίπου  1982,  άφιξης  του  στην  Κάλυμνο  από  Ρόδο - Κω.

KAMIROS.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Linz, αποψε εχεις δωσει ρεστα!! Το θυμαμαι να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Πατμου. Εσκαγε στο λιμανι, και περνοντας μπροστα απο το τοτε τελωνειο, μεσα στο μαυρο της νυχτας περναγε μπροστα μου εκεινη η τεραστια, για τα ματια μου τοτε, πλωρη, με τα τεραστια γραμματα. Εστριβε δεξια, και μετα απο λιγο επιβιβαζομουν για Πειραια.... Μπορει αυτα που γραφω να μην ειναι τοσο παλια, ομως οτι και να κανω, βλεποντας τετοιες φωτο ερχονται αυτοματα στο νου....

----------


## esperos

Ευχαριστημένος;  Σήμερα  έκανα  μια  κατσαρή  για  να  σου  τα  ετοιμάσω.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eυχαριστημενος δεν θα πει τιποτα!!! Το ρωτας κιολα?????

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  φώτο  από  το  καλοκαίρι  του  1990.

KAMIROS.jpg

----------


## Leo

Διαπιστώνω με χαρά ότι ό φίλος μας esperos, σήμερα περιποιείται το φωτογραφικό του αρχείο του έτουσ 1990... Αν μετρήσουμε μέχρι το 2008 έεεεεεεχουμε να δούμε ακόμηηηηηηη *τα άπειρα κάλη.*  Ένα μεγάλο *ευχαριστώ* είναι το λιγότερο που σου χρωστάμε έσπερε, να είσαι καλά να μας ξυπνάς αναμνήσεις!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σε απαντηση στον φιλο Μarsant για το ατυχημα μεταξυ ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ-ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ (απο το topic του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ), τα συννημενα αρχεια. Το ατυχημα εγινε Κυριακη, 14-8-1994 στο λιμανι της Ροδου, κατα τη διαρκεια πρυμνιοδετησης εκει. Την επομενη μερα, εγινε η αλλαγη πλοιαρχων.

To ναυτολογιο του πλοιου εκλεισε την Δευτερα 7/8/1995, και απολυθηκε ο πλοιαρχος Στεφανος Παραδεισης. Ουσιαστικα, το τελευταιο ταξιδι εγινε απο Πειραια στις 17-10-1994 για κορμο (Πατμο-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο). Μετα την αφιξη στον Πειραια, στις 19-10, μεθορμησε στο Περαμα για ετησια επιθεωρηση. Εκει, απολυθηκαν πολλα μελη του πληρωματος, και το πλοιο ουσιαστικα δεν ξαναταξιδεψε. Παρολα αυτα, πηγε για δεξαμενισμο στην Ελευσινα, μεταξυ 8 & 16-6-1995. Την επομενη χρονια παντως, ηταν THESSALONIKI! Eχω φωτο του στο λιμανι της Πατμου, Τριτη, 16-7-1996! Το 1997 πηγε Πατρα-Ιταλια (χωρις μεγαλη επιτυχια) & μετα Ελευσινα. Το τελος ειναι γνωστο...

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  Ιάλυσσε  να  σε  καλημερίσω  με  αυτό  αφού  πάλι  το  θυμήθηκες.

THESSALONIKI.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καλυτερη καλημερα απο αυτη, δεν μπορουσα να εχω!!! Mα Linz, δεν το θυμηθηκα παλι! Απλα δεν το εχω ξεχασει!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Ωραίο σκαρί..... Πολύ κρίμα για τη Δανε... αλλά θα μου πείτε, τα είπαμε αυτά...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικά τα ντοκουμέντα του φίλου Finnpartner 1966.
Μια μικρή διόρθωση όπως φαίνεται και από τα ντοκουμέντα: το ατύχημα έγινε το Σάββατο το πρωΐ στις 13 Αυγούστου 1994 (όχι την Κυριακή).
Και αυτό είναι σημαντικό διότι την ημέρα εκείνη το λιμάνι της Ρόδου είχε πληρότητα 100&#37;. Όταν έφτασε τελευταίο πλοίο το "Κάμιρος" υπήρχαν ήδη στο λιμάνι έξι πλοία. Τέσσερα κρουαζιερόπλοια και δύο επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά (το "Ροδάνθη" και με μικρή επιφύλαξη το "Ρόδος" της ΔΑΝΕ). Ο χώρος που απέμενε στο "Κάμιρος" ήταν ελάχιστος και αυτό το καταλάβαιναν όλοι. Οι κινήσεις του για να δέσει έπρεπε να είναι εξαιρετικής ακρίβειας. Μια μικρή απόκλιση μπορούσε να προκαλέσει ατύχημα. Όπως και έγινε και το θύμα ήταν ο καπετάνιος του "Ροδάνθη", ο Γιάννης Δελιέζας, από ανακοπή καρδιάς.
Απίστευτη η ειρωνία ο καπετάνιος-μαιευτήρας που έφερε στη ζωή 12 παιδιά (σε 11 τοκετούς) να συμβάλει άθελά του στο θάνατο ενός ανθρώπου. Από ένα λάθος για το οποίο ευθύνονταν κάποιοι άλλοι. 
Εκείνη την ημέρα είχα κατέβει στο λιμάνι για την άφιξη του "Ρόδος" και μετά από λίγο έφυγα. Κάποιοι το έλεγαν ότι κάποιο Σάββατο θα συνέβαινε ατύχημα (τη μέρα με τα πολλά κρουαζιερόπλοια).
Όταν ξαναγύρισα στο λιμάνι το ατύχημα είχε ήδη γίνει.
Το Ροδάνθη" τότε ξανάφευγε αμέσως για Πειραιά και αναχωρούσε πάλι από Πειραιά για κω-Ρόδο το Σάββατο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. 
Το χειμώνα της ίδιας χρονιάς το "Κάμιρος" είχε πάλι ένα ατύχημα στην Ακαντιά. Έπεσε έξω στην άμμο λόγω θαλασσοταραχής. Αυτά τα δύο ατυχήματα σήμαναν την αρχή του τέλους για το "Κάμιρος".
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από το φυλλάδιο του "Κάμιρος", ως "Θεσσαλονίκη", στα ταξίδια του στην Ιταλία το 1997 (υπάρχει όποιος το θέλει).
Τα ταξίδια δεν πήγαν καλά, αλλά το φυλλάδιο ήταν άψογο.
Στους εξαιρετικούς φίλους Finnpartner 1966, Espero (τι άλλο να πούμε πια), Eliasaslan και marsant.

Και φυσικά να μην ξεχνάμε τους δύο εξαιρετικούς πλοιάρχους Σακελλάρη Μαΐλη και Στέφανο Παραδείση.

Κάμιρος.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλά έχετε δώσει ρέστα σήμερα σήεμρα με τις φωτογραφίες σας. Ευχαριστούμε Έσπερε και Roi... :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ τους αγαπητούς φίλους που έδωσαν ρεσιτάλ με τις καταπλικτηκές τους φωτογραφίες και τις πολύ σημαντικές πληροφορίες τους. Να είστε καλά, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αντωνη, σωστα τα ειπες. Εγω αντεγραψα λαθος απο το ημερολογιο.  Κυριακη εγινε η αλλαγη Πλοιαρχων με εντολη της ΔΑΝΕ (επειδη παραιτηθηκε ο καπτα-Σακελλαρης) και εκανε δοκιμαστικο ταξιδι για δοκιμες σε προσω-αναποδα και στο πηδαλιο. Εμεινε στη Ροδο μεχρι την Τριτη 16-8-1994 και αναχωρησε κατευθειαν για Πειραια για επιθεωρηση. 

Τωρα, για το διαφημιστικο, ειναι προφανεστατα ΔΑΝΕ! Την εχω μικροτερη σε διαφημιστικο της ΔΑΝΕ. (Αν μπορεις, σκαναρε την σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση και απεστειλε στο γνωστο email!)

Τωρα, για το αλλο ατυχημα, εγινε στις 12-3-1994.
Εφτασε στη Ροδο το πρωι, και αργοτερα, επειδη ο καιρος επιδεινωθηκε Β7-8 Bfts. Ανεβασαν αγκυρα, και για να μην χτυπησουν το επισης κινουμενο SEA HARMONY, ο καπετανιος εκανε κρατει, και παρασυρθηκε στα αβαθη. Εγιναν χειρισμοι για αποφυγη προσαραξεως. Αργοτερα, ηρθε ρυμουλκο, εδωσαν καβο απο την πλωρη, στην Προβλητα των Αγγελων (απο εκει ειχε αποπλευσει) και αργοτερα εδωσαν και απο την πρυμη., στην προβλητα Ακαντιας. Μετεπειτα, ηρθε και αλλο ρυμουλκο, αλλα οι προσπαθειες δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα. Τελικα, το πλοιο εκατσε στα αβαθη το μεσημερι, και το βραδυ, ο πλοιαρχος ερματισε και τις υπολοιπες δεξαμενες για ομαλη καθιση του πλοιου στο βυθο και αποφυγη ζημιων.

Την επομενη μερα, ηρθαν δυτες για επιθεωρηση, αφερματιστηκαν οι δεξαμενες, και ξεκινησαν οι εργασιες αποκολλησης, μια  που ο καιρος ειχε βελτιωθει απο 8 σε 5 και αργοτερα 3 Bf. Τελικα, αποκολληθηκε το Σαββατο 19-3-94, αφου οι επιβατες και τα οχηματα ειχαν βγει, την Καθαρα Δευτερα! Αφου επιθεωρηθηκε την Κυριακη 20-3-1994, απεπλευσε για Πειραια, και δεξαμενιστηκς στο Περαμα την Τεταρτη 23-3-1994 μεχρι Παρακσευη 25-3. Ξεκινησε παλι δρομολογια το Σαββατο 26-3.

Εκτος απο τον φοβερο καπτα-Σακελλαρη, που τον γνωρισα μετα την θητεια του στη ΔΑΝΕ, τον εξαιρετο και Πατινιο καπτα-Στεφανο Παραδειση, στο πλοιο αυτο "θητευσαν" και αλλοι, μετεπειτα ακτοπλόοι πλοιαρχοι οπως ο καπτα-Σιδερης Μαμιδης ως ανθυποπλοιαρχος (επι Τακη Σαμιωτακη), και ο καπτα-Σταματης Φασουλης ως Υποπλοιαρχος. Να μην ξεχασω τον αγαπητο καπτα-Θοδωρη Παλαιοκρασσα, που τον θυμαμαι ως Υποπλοιαρχο, και αργοτερα ως Υπαρχο στο Ιαλυσος (ειχε περασει απο Πλοιαρχος του Λινδος).

----------


## xara

Σαν *Prins Hamlet,* σε κρουαζιέρα, στη Τενερίφη των Καναρίων το  1967.

Πηγη:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/

----------


## esperos

Το  ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ  στην  Ρόδο  το  1980  ή  1981. 
 Την  φωτογραφία  αυτή  την  έβγαλε  κατά  παράκληση  δική  μου,  φίλος  και  πατριώτης  ερασιτέχνης  φωτογράφος  από  την  Λέρο,  γι' αυτό  την  αφιερώνω  στον  συμπατριώτη  μου  Ηλία.

ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!!Που να την δει ο Finnpartner 1966... :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία σου αγαπητέ φίλε esperos. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση, να πω την αλήθεια δεν το περίμενα! Να σαι καλά κι εσύ και ο φίλος σου από τη Λέρο!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: Γκλουπ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τι αλλο θα δω πρωι πρωι..........................

----------


## eliasaslan

¶ντε παιδιά, να δούμε κι άλλες φωτογραφίες του βάπορα. Όποιος έχει να μη διαστάσει να τις ανεβάσει...!  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Θυμάμαι το ταξίδι το καλοκαίρι του 1987....
Το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις 13.00 απο τον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα και έπιασε διαδοχικά Πάτμο,Λέρο,Κάλυμνο,Κώ και Ρόδο...στις 8 το πρωί....
Είχαμε τετράκλινη εσωτερική καμπίνα η οποία σχημάτιζε ένα Γ και είχε δύο κουκέτες,τις παραδοσιακές σκαλίτσες,τουαλέτα και δύο καρέκλες....
Για μένα τότε το ωραιότερο σημείο του πλοίου ήταν τα ηλεκτρονικά!!!
Είχε arkanoid και έπαιζα όλο το απόγευμα....Επίσης μου άρεσε η περατζάδα στο κατάστρωμα...μύριζε ’’καραβίλα’’με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!!!
Επίσης αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε ξεχωριστό κατάστρωμα μόνο για επιβάτες Α’θέσης...εσωτερικά υπήρχε θαλαμηπόλος που σου απαγόρευε την όποια επαφή με τους ’’πρωτοθεσάτους’’...εξωτερικά το deck κοβόταν με κάγκελα(σαν γκικλειδωμα γηπέδου....)
Πάντως παρόλο τις 20 ώρες που κάναμε ήταν ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου ταξίδια λόγω των πολλών λιμανιών που πιάσαμε...
Η μόνη μου στεναχώρια ήταν ότι εκτός απο την Πάτμο και την Λέρο δεν είδα λόγω προχωρημένης ώρας τα λιμάνια της Καλύμνου και της Κώ....
Τα είδα όμως στην επιστροφή....και είχαμε και μπόνους ένα παραπάνω λιμάνι!!!!
Φύγαμε 12.00 απο Ρόδο και πιάσαμε και Τήνο εκτός των άλλων νησιών...είχε έκτακτη δρομολόγηση για να ’’μαζέψει’’προσκυνητές...
Η επιστροφή κράτησε 22 ώρες!!!
Τότε ήμουν 13 χρονών!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ναι, ειχε καποια εποχη τα καγκελα που λες! Τα θυμαμαι σε καποια ταξιδια να ειναι κλειστα, και να μην μπορω να παω πιο μπροστα... Αργοτερα τα ανοιξανε, αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι εκανα και τις βολτες... Οταν αρχισα να το ψιλογυρναω, το πουλησανε.... Θυμαμαι παντως, το Self-Service, που ηταν στην πλωρη, ηταν παντα ανοιχτο. Ετσι, πολλοι επιβατες, πηγαιναν και καθονταν εκει. Οταν ερχοταν η ωρα του φαγητου, ηταν δραμα η κατασταση.... Εκει, στην αριστερη μερια, υπηρχαν και τα σχεδια του πλοιου! Με τις ωωωωωρες καθομουν και τα χαζευα.... Γι'αυτο, και ηθελα να πιανουμε παντα κοντα εκει τραπεζι, αφου, ετσι κι αλλιως, παντα πηγαιναμε νωρις! (10.30)!

Αυτο που μου αρεσε ομως, ειναι το σαλονι της 2ης θεσης! Βρισκοταν στην πρυμη, και ειχε μεσα πιανο (ενα ασπρο, αν θυμαμαι καλα) και πιστα χορου. Και τα 2 εφυγαν καποια στιγμη.... Πηγαιναμε και πειραζαμε τα πληκτρα με την αδερφη μου τοτε θυμαμαι..'Η καθομασταν και χαζευαμε την θαλασσα, απο τα παραθυρα, τα οποια κατεβαιναν αρκετα χαμηλα. Τοσο κατω, που ενα παιδι, καθοταν ανετα στο κατω μερος τους.

Ηλεκτρονικα δεν πολυεπαιζα, αλλα θυμαμαι οτι το κλασσικο ηταν το Pac-Man. Επισης νομιζω ειχει ποδοσφαιρακι, και φυσικα Arcanoid!! Hταν MUST εκεινη την εποχη!

----------


## sea_serenade

Απόκομμα εισιτηρίου του πλοίου σαν THESSALONIKI το 1997 στην Αδριατική

PS:Είπα να μην ανοίξω new thread για αυτό και το "ανεβάζω" εδώ. Ας με κρίνει ο Θεός και οι Admins...... :Cool: 

Thessaloniki tkt 1997.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Κάμιρος.
(Σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15072

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Που θα μπορουσε να ειναι φωτογραφημενο? Κω? Ροδο? Καπου αλλου ισως? Πατμο, Λερο και Καλυμνο δεν πιστευω...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Που θα μπορουσε να ειναι φωτογραφημενο? Κω? Ροδο? Καπου αλλου ισως? Πατμο, Λερο και Καλυμνο δεν πιστευω...


Είναι Ρόδο φίλε μου, αυτό το καταλαβαίνουμε από τα βραχιά στην περιοχή των μύλων στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Είναι Ρόδο φίλε μου, αυτό το καταλαβαίνουμε από τα βραχιά στην περιοχή των μύλων στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου....


E, γιαυτο ρωτησα! Δεν εχω παει ποτε και δεν ξερω! Μεχρι Κω εχω φτασει!

----------


## vinman

Ενα κολάζ με φωτογραφίες απο έντυπα της εποχής σύν μία που είχα τραβήξει εγώ στον Πειραιά..
Το κολάζ το είχα φτιάξει πρίν 18 χρόνια περίπου!!
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους Δωδεκανήσιους φίλους και σε όλους τους λάτρες της ενότητας των ιστορικών!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17205

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17206

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο Vinman, άξιος ο μισθός σου...:lol:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eγω τωρα πρεπει να παω για υπνο, ή να βαρεσω ενεσεις?? ΛΥΠΗΣΟΥ ΜΕ!!! Σημερα γυρισα απο διακοπες!!!

----------


## dimitris!

Πως φαίνεται ο αμετανόητος καραβολάτρης....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πως φαίνεται ο αμετανόητος καραβολάτρης....


Ποιος απ'όλους?  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## vinman

20 Αυγούστου 1987,και εκτελώ χρέη φωτογράφου σε ηλικία 13 χρονών...
Λίγο πριν φύγουμε απο Ρόδο με το Κάμιρος,στο κατάστρωμα,φωτογραφίζοντας τους γονείς μου...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Δωδεκανήσιους φίλους...!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18811

----------


## karystos

Το ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ στην Τηνο με καπετάνιο τον Τάκη Σαμιωτάκη. Η συνέχεια υπήρξε ιστορική αλλά δυστυχώς το φιλμ κάηκε. 
σάρωση0057.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είμουν εκεί όταν το Κάμειρος ήρθε ένα απόγευμα στην Τήνο, γύρισε έξω και μπήκε με την πρύμη στο παλιό λιμάνι. Ηταν καπετάνιος ο Σαμιωτάκης όντως και ο Πολέμης μέσα από το κότερο του το "καμάρωνε". Μετρούσε τι είχε και τι έχασε... (για τον καπετάνιο εννοώ).

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aααα, τοτε ηταν? Μου το ειχες αναφερει, αλλα εγω πιστευα οτι ηταν πιο παλια. Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι αρχες 90s! Karystos, πολυ εκτακτη η φωτο σου! Τωρα, για το οτι καηκε το φιλμ... Tι να κανουμε... Toυλαχιστον, εχεις τη μια!

----------


## vinman

Μιλάμε για πολύ μαυρίλα...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19589

http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries....e/image002.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Μανώλη τί μου θύμισες... Μια καλοκαιρινή μέρα, ντάλα μεσημέρι, κάπου τέλη δεκαετίας 80, ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μας με το τηλεσκόπιο για να πάρω μάτι τα βαπόρια που φεύγανε μεσημεριανή ζώνη από Περαία (Ιάλυσσος και Κάμιρος σταθερές ακσίες τότε). Τότε δεν είχαμε γεμίσει από πολυκατοικίες και η πρόσβαση στον Σαρωνικό κόλπο ήταν &#171;air father&#187;. Ε, η κάπνα από τα δίδυμα φουγάρα του Κάμιρος (ή του Ιάλυσσος) φαινόταν χωρίς το μπάνιστρο. Μιλάμε για πολλή μπίχλα!

Εκπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες του Μάνου και του Κάρυστος. Μάνο βλέπω τον πατέρα σου στην κουπαστή και με πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας. Ευτυχώς που κρατούσε τη μητέρα σου. Πολύ λοκατζίδικη πόζα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μπα... Καλα ειναι. Μπιχλα ειναι αυτο.

Mpixla-Patmos.jpg

----------


## vinman

Ένα πρωινό ''δωράκι'' για όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία...!!
Το Κάμιρος μέσα απο το περιοδικό Έψιλον,σε ένα άρθρο για την ακτοπλοία πρίν απο καμμιά δεκαριά χρόνια...
Η φωτογραφία βέβαια του πλοίου είναι πολύ παλαιότερη απο το άρθρο του περιοδικού...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22300

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ποιο Λιμανι προσεγγισε το ιστορικο πλοιο ;

----------


## MYTILENE

..........Αυτό που δεν θα ήθελε κανένας να είναι εκεί για να επιβίβαστεί στο πλοίο :Razz:  :Razz: 
ΥΓ:Όσο για τη φώτο θα πώ οτι είναι πολύ καλή και τα ευχαριστήρια μου στο φίλο vinman που μας τη χάρισε

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πες το ψεματα!! Παντως, απο την μπλε λωριδα που εχει το καραβι, πρεπει να ειναι 80s. Τα καγκελα στη μεση καθε καταστρωματος, πρεπει να ειναι οι πορτες (κλειδωμενες αρχικα) διαχωρισμου των θεσεων.

----------


## esperos

Iάλυσσε,  για  να  σου  πάει  καλά  η  βδομάδα.

KAMIROS.jpg

Τραβηγμένη  από  το  σπίτι  μου

----------


## Apostolos

Μου θυμίζετε κατι πρωινά πριν το μαθημα που καποιο Αγιο χέρι μου έδεινε δύναμη να συνεχίσω...
Finnpartner ζεις???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Iάλυσσε,  για  να  σου  πάει  καλά  η  βδομάδα.
> 
> Τραβηγμένη  από  το  σπίτι  μου


Thanks Linz! Εγω ειχα την δυνατοτητα να το βλεπω απο μακρυα. Αν ειχε ορατοτητα, απο Καλυμνο προς Λερο, και μετα απο Λερο-Πατμο. Ευτυχως που εσυ εχεις σπιτι στο λιμανι, και βλεπουμε και κανα close-up!!!!

----------


## .voyager

To Kamiros, ως Θεσσαλονίκη, στο Ιόνιο.
Σκαναρισμένη φώτο μου.

----------


## sea_serenade

Bravo ρε .voyager, επιτέλους και μια φωτο του πλοίου απο την εποχή που ταξίδευε κατα Ιόνιο μεριά!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Ποιό ακριβώς δρομολόγιο έκανε τότε, Sea Serenade;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πατρα-Brindisi, αν θυμαμαι καλα. Για μια σεζον. Mετα εκανε και ενα αλλο ταξιδι: Ντανα Ελευσινας-Αliaga, αλλα ρυμουλκουμενο....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα δρομολόγια στην Ιταλία (Πάτρα-Μπρίντεζι) τα έκανε το 1997.
Μετά το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελευσίνα.
Κάποια στιγμή ήρθε στο Πέραμα (υπάρχει και μια φωτογραφία του στην gallery. στην Ενότητα των Ιστορικών).
Μετονομάστηκε σε "Queen Kalliopi" και φάνηκε ότι θα ξαναταξίδευε.
Δυστυχώς, ξαναγύρισε στην Ελευσίνα και μετά τα γνωστά.

Στη φωτογραφία στο Πέραμα, το όνομα του πλοίου παραμένει "Θεσσαλονίκη". 
Σε άλλες φωτογραφίες φαίνεται γραμμένο το όνομα "Queen Kalliopi" στην πρύμνη. Δεςν ξέρω αν το έγραψαν και στην πλώρη. Τα 
σινιάλα στο φουγάρο παρέμεινε, μέχρι τέλους, το ίδιο.

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  πάλι  που  το  θυμηθήκατε  σήμερα. Πρωινή  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά  31  Ιουλίου  1991  ημέρα  Τετάρτη.

KAMIROS  310791.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Εδώ το πλοίο στη Haifa το 1996. Σκαναρισμένη φώτο.

----------


## sea_serenade

.voyager το έβαλες σκοπό να μας ξεκάνεις πάλι, τη βλέπω εγώ τη δουλειά!!!!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αγαπητε Linz, αφου θυμηθηκαμε το ενα, δεν μπορουσες να μας θυμισεις και το αλλο? Μην μεινει και παραπονεμενο δα!! ;-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ομορφο Kαμιρος στη γωνια της ναυσι στο περαμα τον μαρτιο του 1995


dane (11).jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τι ομορφο, φρεσκοβαμμενο και γυαλιστερο που φαινεται... Ειναι κατα τη διαρκεια του παροπλισμου, πριν γινει ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

θυμάμαι μια επιστροφή του Κάμιρος από πενθήμερη στη Ρόδο(σχολεία από Σύρο,ή 91ή92 ήτανε χωρις να είμαι και σίγουρος) την είχε δει ''*Παναγία Τήνου* ''και προσπαθώντας να πλαγιοδετήσει μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο πήγε στη ψησταριά ΄΄Τα Γιάννενα΄΄για........σουβλάκια.Πάντως ο Απρίλης για μένα ήταν καλός μήνας στα σχολικά μου χρόνια γιατί ερχόντουσαν τα Ροδίτικα.Τότε ένα καράβι που πήγαινε έκτακτα σε ένα νησί δημιουργούσε μεγάλη εντύπωση.Σήμερα........................αφήστε καλύτερα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Για άλλη μια φορά ο φίλος BEN γράφει ιστορία τόσο με τη φωτο του ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ όσο και με τη φωτο του ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ (στο αντίστοιχο thread). Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αντε να βαλω αλλη μια αυτη τη φορα του πολυ καλου φιλου γεωργιου κωβαιου τραβηγμενη στην τηνο του 1996.

thessaloniki.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eγω απλα καθομαι και χαζευω... Δεν μπορω να μιλησω!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αντε να βαλω αλλη μια αυτη τη φορα του πολυ καλου φιλου γεωργιου κωβαιου τραβηγμενη στην τηνο του 1996.
> 
> thessaloniki.jpg


θυμαται κανεις τι δρομολογιο εκανε εκεινη τη χρονια (1996), το ειχα πετυχει μυτιληνη, ετσι ακριβως οπως ειναι και στο λιμανι της τηνου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο φίλε Moutsokwsta, έκανε κρουαζιέρα από την Κύπρο στην Ελλάδα.
Σε πολλά από τα λιμάνια που έπιανε υπήρχαν κοντά ιερά προσκυνήματα.
Ένα είδος ιερής κρουαζιέρας.
Δυστυχώς, δεν πήγε καλά και την επόμενη γραμμή βρέθηκε στη γραμμή Πάτρας-Ιταλίας.
Ούτε εκεί, όμως, τα πήγε καλά και κατέληξε στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

γι αυτο επιανε τηνο, μυτιληνη...για τα μοναστηρια. γιατι μυτιληνη εμενε δεμενο πανω απο 3-4 μερες τουλαχιστον, τοσα μοναστηρια -εκκλησιες εχει το νησι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αποκλειεται να καθοταν 3-4 μερες!! Το δρομολογιο ηταν εβδομαδιαιο, και ξεκιναγε απο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ προς: ΤΗΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΛΕΜΕΣΣΟ-HAIFA-ΠΑΤΜΟ (Τριτη απογευμα)-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αποκλειεται να καθοταν 3-4 μερες!! Το δρομολογιο ηταν εβδομαδιαιο, και ξεκιναγε απο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ προς: ΤΗΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΛΕΜΕΣΣΟ-HAIFA-ΠΑΤΜΟ (Τριτη απογευμα)-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.


στο λεω γιατι το 1996 ημουν εκει στη μυτιληνη και το εβλεπα που ηταν αραγμενο στη νεα θεση που ειχαν φτιαξει στο λιμενοβραχιονα του λιμανιου. μην ξεχνας οτι η λεσβος ειναι μεγαλο νησι και οι θρησκευτικοι τοποι αρκετοι στο νησι, δεν τελειωνεις σε λιγες ωρες. εχω τραβηξει φωτογραφια, αν γυρισεις πισω θα τη δεις.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ πάντως το θυμάμαι όντως στο Νεο Γάμα αλλα να έρχεται χαράματα και να φέυγει το βράδυ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Oλη την ημερα μπορει, αλλα 3-4 μερες να κατσει, λιγο παραξενο. Τις υπολοιπες 3 μερες, πηγαινε μεχρι Haifa και γυρναγε (Συν τις στασεις)?

----------


## Apostolos

Με καμία δύναμη, εκτός αν το έκανε απευθείας που δέν νομίζω γιατι περιλάμβανε και Τήνο - Πατμο - Κώ το δρομολόγιο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι καθόταν απο 10 ώρες στο καθένα για την חיפה (Haifa) θα έκανε τουλάχιστο 4 μέρες

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πατμο ερχοταν κατα τις 15.00, και εφευγε κατα τις 19.00-20.00. 2 μοναστηρια ειχε. Τηνο δεν ξερω ποσο καθοταν.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια, δυστυχώς όχι τόσο καθαρή, εικόνα από την Πάτρα:

Thessaloniki Kopie.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε APPIA να σ ευχαριστησω προσωπικα για τις παλιες φωτογραφιες που εχεις ανεβασει μεχρι τωρα απο το λιμανι της Πατρας.Πραγματικα και το Σουπερ Ναιας οσο και το Καμιρος δυσκολα θα τα βλεπαμε σε φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το λιμανι.Να σαι καλα

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Very Happy: 

Δυστυχώς, τότε φωτογράφιζα πολύ σπάνια, μου αρκούσε που τα χαιρόμουνα από κοντά ...

Θα ψάξω όμως, μήπως βρω ακόμα μερικές!




> φιλε APPIA να σ ευχαριστησω προσωπικα για τις παλιες φωτογραφιες που εχεις ανεβασει μεχρι τωρα απο το λιμανι της Πατρας.Πραγματικα και το Σουπερ Ναιας οσο και το Καμιρος δυσκολα θα τα βλεπαμε σε φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το λιμανι.Να σαι καλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Καμιρος* στην Τηνο...

O134.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Αν κρίνω από την φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τη δεκαετία '80? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν κρίνω από την φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τη δεκαετία '80?


Πρεπει να ειναι το 1983.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Θεσσαλονίκη* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...

O223.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πρεπει να ειναι το 1983.


Nα υποθεσω οτι εφερε προσκυνητες απο Δωδεκανησα? Τελεια η φωτο παντως!! Με την μπλε γραμμη που μου αρεσει πολυ!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Κάμιρος*, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
Χαρισμένη στον finnpartner_1966

kamiros.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> *F/B Κάμιρος*, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
> Χαρισμένη στον finnpartner_1966


OΛΕ λεμε πρωι πρωι!!! Στην κλασσικη θεση, που για να μπουνε οι νταλικες, φτανανε μεχρι την Ακτη Μιαουλη!!! Μηπως εχεις χρονολογια?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ιουλιος 1992.

----------


## tolis milos

DSC01995.jpg
Καμιρος στον Πειραια χρονολογια δεν ξερω....

----------


## Apostolos

Για τους ονειροπόλους των 12νήσσων...
101 Kamiros leaving Piraeus.jpg
Photo by Albert Novelli

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> DSC01995.jpg
> Καμιρος στον Πειραια χρονολογια δεν ξερω....


Απ'οτι μπορω να υπολογισω, πρεπει να ειναι πριν το Πατμος, γιατι δεν γραφει DANE Sea Line στο πλαι. Η λεπτη γραμμη, υιοθετηθηκε με το Ροδος, καπου στο 1989. Μετα αλλαξε και το σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα. Καπου 1989-1992 πιστευω ειναι η φωτο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

3 φωτο του Καμιρος απο τον Albert κι απο εμενα. Η μια ειναι αναχωρηση απο τον Πειραια, τοτε που εφευγε στις 13.00, και οι αλλες δυο, απογευματινη αφιξη στο Ροδο.

Kamiros leaving Piraeus.jpg
Kamiros evening bow view.jpg
Kamiros evening stern view.jpg
©Albert Novelli

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τον Αύγουστο του 1991 ταξίδεψα για την Πάτμο και η καμπίνα που μας δώσανε (lux) ήταν στην περαντζάδα με μεγάλο φινιστρίνι, σαλονάκι και κανονική μπανιέρα παρακαλώ!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Τον Αύγουστο του 1991 ταξίδεψα για την Πάτμο και η καμπίνα που μας δώσανε (lux) ήταν στην περαντζάδα με μεγάλο φινιστρίνι, σαλονάκι και κανονική μπανιέρα παρακαλώ!


Aπ'οτι ξερω, αυτο ειχε 10 σουίτες στο ντεκ κατω απο τη γεφυρα, στο ιδιο υψος με τις βαρκες. Πιο μπροστα (ακριβως κατω απο τη γεφυρα), υπηρχε χωρος με θεσεις αεροπορικου τυπου.

----------


## nikosnasia

5 Ιουνίου 1996 ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ στην Πάτμο.
Pict1996062.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε εδώ είναι ένα μεγάλο, ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ από την καρδιά μας όλοι οι Δωδεκανήσιοι, όπως φυσικά και όλοι οι λάτρεις συλλεκτικών φωτογραφιών... Φίλε Nikosnasia, το να με μεταφέρεις στην Πάτμο τόσο όμορφα την χρονιά που γενήθηκα έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία  :Smile:  Να εισαι πάντα καλά..  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία φίλε nikosnasia! :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> 5 Ιουνίου 1996 ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ στην Πάτμο.


Λογικα, Τριτη ηταν! Τοτε συνηθιζε να ερχεται. Καπου, εχω κι εγω μια αναλογη, καθοτι την ειχα βγαλει με μια απλη αναλογικη μηχανη, χωρις ζουμ και πολυτελειες. Εχει κι αλλα καραβια στο λιμανι. Φυσικα, εχω βγαλει και το πλοιο που περναει μπροστα μου, καθως κανει ρεμεζτο. Κριμα να μην εχω μια καλυτερη μηχανη τοτε...

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Οντως ήταν ημέρα Τρίτη.
¶λλη μία φωτό του όχι ιδιαίτερη από κοντά, τραβηγμένη κατά την διάρκεια της αποβίβασης στο λιμάνι με βάρκα.
4.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ¨Οντως ήταν ημέρα Τρίτη.
> ¶λλη μία φωτό του όχι ιδιαίτερη από κοντά, τραβηγμένη κατά την διάρκεια της αποβίβασης στο λιμάνι με βάρκα.
> 4.jpg


A.... Εγω τωρα τι να πω?? Α, βρηκα: Με ποιο καραβι εκανες κρουαζιερα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THESSALONIKI στις ντανες της ελευσινας.Η υποθεση ειναι τελειωμενη απο το 1994 αλλα κανεις δεν το βλεπει.

negative (2).jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> THESSALONIKI στις ντανες της ελευσινας.Η υποθεση ειναι τελειωμενη απο το 1994 αλλα κανεις δεν το βλεπει.


Καραδικιο εχεις σε αυτο που λες... Ετσι ηταν τα πραματα ουσιαστικα!

----------


## NICK LESVOS

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΕΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΤΟΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΩΡΑ
ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ
http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...%3D40%26um%3D1

----------


## lissos

Είναι καιρό στο αρχείο μου. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ξαναμπεί.

Σαν "ΤΗΕSSALONIKI" ...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε lissos σε ευχαριστούμε.....όφου κ τις εκρυβες τοσο καιρό!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Kαμιρος*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

KAMIROS.jpg

----------


## GIIANNHS

*ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Καμιρος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

NEW0002.jpg

----------


## Karolos

KAMIROS.jpg
_Χαρισμένη σε όσους το αγάπησαν_

----------


## morpanos

> KAMIROS.jpg
> _Χαρισμένη σε όσους το αγάπησαν_


τι δουλεια εχει εκει το καρυστος!!!

----------


## Karolos

> τι δουλεια εχει εκει το καρυστος!!!


_Έκανε την ετήσια επιθεώρηση._

----------


## Karolos

_Στην Κώ το 1993_

ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ 1993.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Βρήκα άλλη μία στην Κώ το 1993_

ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## nikos_kos

ο καπτα στεφανος παραδεισης εφυγε πριν λιγο απο την ζωη σε ηλικια 51 ετων

----------


## Joyrider

Κρίμα.Νεότατος ήταν !! Καλό του ταξίδι του καπετάνιου...

http://www.efoplistis.gr/interviews/1216302621.pdf

----------


## Joyrider

Πολλές και καλές στιγμές στη μνήμη μου από τον γερο-Κάμιρο μέσα δεκαετίας του 80.Ενα βαπόρι που οι δωδεκανήσιοι θεωρούσαν δικό τους καμάρι μαζί με το Ιαλλυσός...

Μερικές φώτο από το τέλος του, στην Ινδία από το Fakta.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πολλές και καλές στιγμές στη μνήμη μου από τον γερο-Κάμιρο μέσα δεκαετίας του 80.Ενα βαπόρι που οι δωδεκανήσιοι θεωρούσαν δικό τους καμάρι μαζί με το Ιαλλυσός...Μερικές φώτο από το τέλος του, στην Ινδία από το Fakta.


Οι φωτο αυτες ειναι απο την Τουρκια! Aliaga! Ινδια (Alang) πηγε η Marissa και το Ιαλυσακι μου! Βασικα, σε αυτο που λες, δεν εχεις αδικο. Οι Δωδεκανησιοι τα θεωρουσαν δικα τους, αλλά, μην ξεχνας, οτι η ΔΑΝΕ ηταν το μονοπωλιο στην περιοχη, μεχρι την ελευση του Γκανα... Εγω καραβι του Αγουδημου, θυμαμαι στην Πατμο το καλοκαιρι του 1992. Ηταν το Ρομιλντα, σημερινο Αγ. Γεωργιος. Μετεπειτα, αρχισε η κατρακυλα, και φτασαμε μεχρι το τελος... Mε το Καμιρος, ειχα κανει μαλλον τα περισσοτερα ταξιδια, μα το Αγαπημενο μου, ηταν το Ιαλυσος!! Ακομα και σημερα το θυμαμαι, σαν να μην περασε ουτε μια μερα απο την τελευταια φορα που το ταξιδεψα, τον Ιουνιο του 2000...

----------


## Joyrider

> Οι φωτο αυτες ειναι απο την Τουρκια! Aliaga! Ινδια (Alang) πηγε η Marissa και το Ιαλυσακι μου! Βασικα, σε αυτο που λες, δεν εχεις αδικο. Οι Δωδεκανησιοι τα θεωρουσαν δικα τους, αλλά, μην ξεχνας, οτι η ΔΑΝΕ ηταν το μονοπωλιο στην περιοχη, μεχρι την ελευση του Γκανα... Εγω καραβι του Αγουδημου, θυμαμαι στην Πατμο το καλοκαιρι του 1992. Ηταν το Ρομιλντα, σημερινο Αγ. Γεωργιος. Μετεπειτα, αρχισε η κατρακυλα, και φτασαμε μεχρι το τελος... Mε το Καμιρος, ειχα κανει μαλλον τα περισσοτερα ταξιδια, μα το Αγαπημενο μου, ηταν το Ιαλυσος!! Ακομα και σημερα το θυμαμαι, σαν να μην περασε ουτε μια μερα απο την τελευταια φορα που το ταξιδεψα, τον Ιουνιο του 2000...


 
Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο.Και καλά κανανε και τα θεωρούσαν δικά τους, με την καλή έννοια το γράφω, αλλά ο γραπτός λόγος δεν έχει συναίσθημα και παρανοείται, αφού με το υστέρημά τους φτιάξανε οι άνθρωποι την εταιρεία.Βασικά είδα τη φωτό και θεώρησα το όνομα κάτω της ινδικό γι' αυτό το έγραψα.Στη ΔΑΝΕ έχω εργαστεί κι εγώ το 98-99 στο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ που κατέληξε κι αυτό στο διαλυτήριο, αλλά τότε έκανα στροφή στη ζωή μου και εγκατέλειψα τη θάλασσα και το επάγγελμα.
Τις καλύτερες πάντως αναμνήσεις μου σε καλοκαιρινές διακοπές τις έχω συνδέσει με τη ΔΑΝΕ και το Κάμιρος, με το Ιαλλυσός δεν είχε τύχει να ταξιδέψω ποτέ μου.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο.Και καλά κανανε και τα θεωρούσαν δικά τους, με την καλή έννοια το γράφω, αλλά ο γραπτός λόγος δεν έχει συναίσθημα και παρανοείται, αφού με το υστέρημά τους φτιάξανε οι άνθρωποι την εταιρεία.Βασικά είδα τη φωτό και θεώρησα το όνομα κάτω της ινδικό γι' αυτό το έγραψα.Στη ΔΑΝΕ έχω εργαστεί κι εγώ το 98-99 στο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ που κατέληξε κι αυτό στο διαλυτήριο, αλλά τότε έκανα στροφή στη ζωή μου και εγκατέλειψα τη θάλασσα και το επάγγελμα.
> Τις καλύτερες πάντως αναμνήσεις μου σε καλοκαιρινές διακοπές τις έχω συνδέσει με τη ΔΑΝΕ και το Κάμιρος, με το Ιαλλυσός δεν είχε τύχει να ταξιδέψω ποτέ μου.


Ως τι δουλευες πανω στο Πατμος?? Με ποιο καπετανιο?? Εγω αρχισα να "αλωνιζω" στο Πατμος με την αδερφη μου, οταν εγινε καπετανιος ο Καπτα-Μαθιος! Εγω αγαπησα το Ιαλυσακι μου, γιατι ηταν το πρωτο καραβι που μπηκα στη γεφυρα του. Μου φανηκε κατι το πολυ διαφορετικο, το μαγικο... Δεν ξερω! Ασε που ηταν αυτο που με πηγαινε στις διακοπες μου... Τωρα, απλα το θεωρω ΔΙΚΟ μου... Και οι περισσοτεροι στην Πατμο, με ξερουν για το "κολλημα" μου με αυτο το καραβι...!

----------


## Joyrider

> Ως τι δουλευες πανω στο Πατμος?? Με ποιο καπετανιο?? Εγω αρχισα να "αλωνιζω" στο Πατμος με την αδερφη μου, οταν εγινε καπετανιος ο Καπτα-Μαθιος! Εγω αγαπησα το Ιαλυσακι μου, γιατι ηταν το πρωτο καραβι που μπηκα στη γεφυρα του. Μου φανηκε κατι το πολυ διαφορετικο, το μαγικο... Δεν ξερω! Ασε που ηταν αυτο που με πηγαινε στις διακοπες μου... Τωρα, απλα το θεωρω ΔΙΚΟ μου... Και οι περισσοτεροι στην Πατμο, με ξερουν για το "κολλημα" μου με αυτο το καραβι...!


 
Ως πλήρωμα μηχανής, με καπετάνιο τον Πνευματικάκη, ότι είχε βγεί το πλοίο από την ακινησία στην Αυλίδα και το ετοιμάζαμε να μπεί στα δρομολόγια μετά τη χρηματοδότηση τότε της ΑΝΕΚ.Μάϊος του 1998 ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, μας είχε κάνει και αφιέρωμα ο Ε... μετά άρχισαν οι καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών και τα παράτησα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ως πλήρωμα μηχανής, με καπετάνιο τον Πνευματικάκη, ότι είχε βγεί το πλοίο από την ακινησία στην Αυλίδα και το ετοιμάζαμε να μπεί στα δρομολόγια μετά τη χρηματοδότηση τότε της ΑΝΕΚ.Μάϊος του 1998 ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, μας είχε κάνει και αφιέρωμα ο Ε... μετά άρχισαν οι καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών και τα παράτησα...


Offtopic το βγαλα... Πρωτο μηχανικο ειχατε τον μαστρο Λευτερη? Αρχοντής νομιζω ηταν το επωνυμο του... Και Υπαρχο τον καπτα-Γιαννη τον Παλαμιδα?

----------


## Joyrider

Ναι σωστός.Με τον Λευτέρη έχουμε μιά επαφή ακόμα τον άλλον δεν τον θυμάμαι, δεν είχα και πάρε δώσε με τη γέφυρα άλλωστε.Αν είναι κάποιος που θυμάμαι για ύπαρχο που ήταν μες τη ζοχάδα συνέχεια τον συνάντησα με άλλη ιδιότητα λίγα χρόνια μετά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτός που λες, μπορούμε να τα πούμε με πμ για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ναι σωστός.Με τον Λευτέρη έχουμε μιά επαφή ακόμα τον άλλον δεν τον θυμάμαι, δεν είχα και πάρε δώσε με τη γέφυρα άλλωστε.Αν είναι κάποιος που θυμάμαι για ύπαρχο που ήταν μες τη ζοχάδα συνέχεια τον συνάντησα με άλλη ιδιότητα λίγα χρόνια μετά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτός που λες, μπορούμε να τα πούμε με πμ για λεπτομέρειες.


OK! Πασο! Αυτος που λεω εγω υπαρχος, ειναι τωρα στο Διαγορα Υπαρχος!! Τον Μαστρο-Λευτερη, τον θυμαμαι οταν ανεβαινα στη γεφυρα του δικου μου, και μετα, τον συναντουσα στο Πατμος...

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΣΕ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ.ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΤΥΠΑ Η ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΜΟΥ. Η ΕΡΩΤΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΕ   ΤΟ ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙ     ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## DimitrisT

> Η ΕΡΩΤΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΕ   ΤΟ ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙ     ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Φίλε nikos1945 είχε 3 αδελφάκια : 
1)FINNHANSA  
2) FINNPARTNER
3)BOH&#200;ME

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φίλε nikos1945 είχε 3 αδελφάκια : 
> 1)FINNHANSA  
> 2) FINNPARTNER
> 3)BOH&#200;ME


Aπο τα οποια, μονο το Bοheme ζει, με το ονομα Freewinds!! Τα αλλα μας αφησαν (κατα σειρα "αποσυρσης") Καμιρος (Οpi-Aliaga, 2002), Ιαλυσος (Noura-Alang, 2004), Princesa Marissa (Prince-Alang, 2008 )

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά βιντεοκασσέτα είχα κρατήσει και το παρακάτω καρεδάκι, για το οποίο μας είχε γράψει ο φίλος Φώτης:




> Τωρα, για το αλλο ατυχημα, εγινε στις 12-3-1994.
> Εφτασε στη Ροδο το πρωι, και αργοτερα, επειδη ο καιρος επιδεινωθηκε Β7-8 Bfts. Ανεβασαν αγκυρα, και για να μην χτυπησουν το επισης κινουμενο SEA HARMONY, ο καπετανιος εκανε κρατει, και παρασυρθηκε στα αβαθη. Εγιναν χειρισμοι για αποφυγη προσαραξεως. Αργοτερα, ηρθε ρυμουλκο, εδωσαν καβο απο την πλωρη, στην Προβλητα των Αγγελων (απο εκει ειχε αποπλευσει) και αργοτερα εδωσαν και απο την πρυμη., στην προβλητα Ακαντιας. Μετεπειτα, ηρθε και αλλο ρυμουλκο, αλλα οι προσπαθειες δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα. Τελικα, το πλοιο εκατσε στα αβαθη το μεσημερι, και το βραδυ, ο πλοιαρχος ερματισε και τις υπολοιπες δεξαμενες για ομαλη καθιση του πλοιου στο βυθο και αποφυγη ζημιων.
> 
> Την επομενη μερα, ηρθαν δυτες για επιθεωρηση, αφερματιστηκαν οι δεξαμενες, και ξεκινησαν οι εργασιες αποκολλησης, μια που ο καιρος ειχε βελτιωθει απο 8 σε 5 και αργοτερα 3 Bf. Τελικα, αποκολληθηκε το Σαββατο 19-3-94, αφου οι επιβατες και τα οχηματα ειχαν βγει, την Καθαρα Δευτερα! Αφου επιθεωρηθηκε την Κυριακη 20-3-1994, απεπλευσε για Πειραια, και δεξαμενιστηκς στο Περαμα την Τεταρτη 23-3-1994 μεχρι Παρακσευη 25-3. Ξεκινησε παλι δρομολογια το Σαββατο 26-3.


kamiros.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σε μια παλιά βιντεοκασσέτα είχα κρατήσει και το παρακάτω καρεδάκι, για το οποίο μας είχε γράψει ο φίλος Φώτης:


Kατι μου θυμιζει αυτο το καρε... Σα να το θυμαμαι κι εγω στην τηλεοραση τοτε....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καμειρος* σαν *Roussillon* (www.ebay.fr)

Roussillon.jpg




> IDNo:     6604470     Year:     1966
> Name:     PRINS HAMLET     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (pax/RORO)     Launch Date:     17.12.65
> Flag:     SWE     Date of completion:     5.66
> Tons:     8688     Link:     2747
> DWT:     1779     Yard No:     1133
> Length overall:     134.3     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     117.7     Country of build:     FIN
> Beam:     20.1     Builder:     Wartsila
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογιο του *Καμιρος* απο την _Μαχη_ της Ροδου της 6ης Ιουλιου 1980.

19800706 Kamiros Ialysos Maxh Rodou.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kamiros 1980.jpgKAMIROS a.jpgΣτου Ξαβέρη λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει,παρέα με ΑΝΝΥ κ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.
Στον Αγ Σπυρίδωνα όταν τα ροδίτικα έπεφταν εκεί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ στην φωτο  του__ Ξαβερη υπαρχει κατι που κανει την ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες ομορφοτερη...!!! _  :Encouragement:

----------


## Aquaman

Το αγαπημενο μου καραβι,το καραβι των παιδικων μου χρονων, αυτο και το Ιαλυσσος...απο την περιοδο 1989-95 οταν ξεκινησαμε να πηγαινουμε οικογενειακα στην Κω 2-3 φορες το χρονο επειδη εκει δουλευε ο πατερας μου.Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Βικτωρ Χιωτη αλλα και οσους αλλους φιλους μοιραζονται μαζι μας τετοιες φωτογραφιες-ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ στην φωτο του__ Ξαβερη υπαρχει κατι που κανει την ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες ομορφοτερη...!!!_


Φυσικά κ είναι ο θρυλικός μαγουλάς!

----------


## Maiandros

> kamiros 1980.jpgKAMIROS a.jpgΣτου Ξαβέρη λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει,παρέα με ΑΝΝΥ κ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.
> Στον Αγ Σπυρίδωνα όταν τα ροδίτικα έπεφταν εκεί.



Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες πάντοτε!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_KΑΜΙΡΟΣ   το Αρχοντοβαπορο    ποζαρει   γεματο  μεγαλοπρεπεια   στον φωτογραφικο φακο του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα!!!   

_ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το ποιο είναι, το Κάμιρος ή το Ιαλυσσός, αλλά αξίζει να κοσμεί τη συλλογή μας.
> 
> Kamiros_s gerasimo_Tilo.jpg 
> Πηγή





> Η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματικά υπέροχη, αλλά  και εσύ είσαι αξιέπαινος που την αλίευσες μέσα από τόσες πολλές  φωτογραφίες.
> Πιστεύω, με το ένστικτο, ότι είναι το "Ιαλυσσός".
> Αλλά καλύτερα να μιλήσει ο Finnparner1966.





> Ψηφιζω ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ δαγκωτο.... Σε  ευχαριστω για την φωτο... Για αλλη μια φορα ξυπνανε ευχαριστες  μνημες!!





> Το *IALYSSOS* ειναι σιγουρα.
> Τα SPONSONS,η χαμηλοτερη παλαμιση της μουραβιας,και το υπερστεγασμα στο ΠΜ ρεμετζο το κανει να ξεχωριζει απο μακρυα.



Μετα απο σχεδον πεντε χρονια απο τα παραπανω ποστ που αναφερονταν στην πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του Haddock, θα ηθελα να πω πως κατα πολυ μεγαλη πιθανοτητα το πλοιο ειναι το Καμιρος και οχι το Ιαλυσσος. Οι λογοι;


1ον. Φαινεται να εχει κλειστες βαρδιολες ενω το Ιαλυσσος ειχε ανοιχτες.

2ον. Δεν φαινεται να εχει sponsons.

3ον. Η μπλε λωριδα ειναι πιο παχια και καλυπτει το πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων-καμπινων. Μονο το Καμιρος την ειχε ετσι.

4ον. Εχει πεντε βαρκες ανα πλευρα. Οσες φωτογραφιες του Ιαλυσσος εχω δει στην Ελλαδα δειχνουν το βαπορι με τεσσερις βαρκες, ενω το Καμιρος το εχω δει κατα βαση με πεντε και ελαχιστες φορες με τεσσερις.

5ον. Το κουτι στην πρυμη ειναι μικρο και βρισκεται χαμηλα, πρυμα στον εξωτερικο χωρο του ντεκ με τα πολλα παραθυρα. Μετα μπορει να το καλυψε η τεντα που μπηκε ή και να το αφαιρεσαν τελειως αλλα δεν ηταν αυτο το μεγαλο κουτι του Ιαλυσσος που ηταν και πιο ψηλα. Μαλιστα σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...6&d=1254982562 ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η υπαρξη του κουτιου αυτου στο ιδιο ακριβως σημειο.


Νομιζω οτι τα παραπανω ειναι αρκετα ικανα για να δειξουν οτι απολαμβανουμε το ομορφο Καμιρος.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως τα λες είναι, πρόκειται για το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ. Με λίγο προσπάθεια μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει και το όνομα στην πρύμνη.

----------


## Aquaman

Αυτη η παχια μπλε λωριδα,του εδινε μια εξτρα γοητεια, σε σχεση με το αδερφακι του!

----------


## nickosps

Πάντως στην πρύμνη φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα το "ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ"...

----------


## mateo p

μπορώ να ρωτησώ το σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα και στο ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ και στο ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ τι ηταν κατι σαν disco βλεπε ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ή σαλονι α΄θεσης και χρησιμοποιουνταν ή οπως στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ηταν αποθηκη παντως προσωπικα ολα αυτα με ψευτικες τσιμινιερες-σαλονια μου φαινονται φανταστικα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> μπορώ να ρωτησώ το σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα και στο ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ και στο ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ τι ηταν κατι σαν disco βλεπε ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ή σαλονι α΄θεσης και χρησιμοποιουνταν ή οπως στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ηταν αποθηκη παντως προσωπικα ολα αυτα με ψευτικες τσιμινιερες-σαλονια μου φαινονται φανταστικα...



Δεν νομίζω να χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο Ιάλυσος ποτέ. Αποθήκη το θυμάμαι. Φτιάχτηκε για Sky Bar, αλλά επί ΔΑΝΕ ήταν άδειο. Του Κάμιρος είχε θέσεις πούλμαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mόλις έχει έλθει από τον ΝΜΔ γιά να ξεκινήσει γιά πρώτη φορά.Φαίνεται το πρόσθετο ζευγάρι επωτίδων(καπόνια) το οποίο μπήκε αντιαισθητικά εκεί στην πρύμη. Ο Α' Μηχανικός που ήταν στην παραλαβή, μου ειχε πει ότι το μηχανοστάσιο ήταν λίγο παρατημένο από τους Γάλλους.

Στο άκρο δεξιό διακρίνεται το φ/γ ΑΝVERSA της Εmpros Lines,μιά από τις ελληνικές εταιρείες τακτικών γραμμών που έκαναν τότε Continent.Τώρα δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. kamiros b.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Εξαιρετικό υλικό! Ταξίδεψα μαζί του σε ταξίδι Πάτμος - Πειραιάς το 1991 σε ηλικία 7 ετών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καμιρος και Ιαλυσος. Απο την εφημεριδα _Μαχη_ της Ροδου.

6 Ιουλιου 1980
19800706 Kamiros Ialysos Maxh Rodou.jpg

9 Ιουνιου 1985
19850609 Ialysos Kamiros Mahi Rodou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου με πολύ κόσμο. Θυμάμαι ένα ταξίδι το 1987 από Ρόδο προς Πειραιά που το πλοίο έδεσε για μερικές ώρες στην Κάλυμνο "λόγω βλάβης στη μηχανή". Μας αφήσανε να κάνουμε τη βόλτα μας στο νησί και μετά συνέχισε κανονικά το ταξίδι του. Την επομένη μάθαμαι πως η παραμονή μας στο λιμάνι προέκυψε από άλλους λόγους... τα τουρκικά πολεμικά που κάνανε ασκήσεις στην περιοχή.

kamiros.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Πέραμα 1995.

kamiros perama 1995.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πλοίο πρωταγωνιστεί εδώ και κάποιους μήνες  στις σειρές ιστοριών του Ισίδωρου Μαμίδη που δημοσιεύονται στον ‘Ε’. Πάντως θα ήθελα να τις δω μαζεμένες και ένα σε βιβλίο κάπτεν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ   η επιβλητικη του    παρουσια ομορφαινει    το λιμανι της Τηνου,  ηταν Ιουλιος του 1997 

_Thessaloniki at Tinos 1997.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα ομορφο βαπορι οπως και η φωτο!

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ αναχωρεί φορτσάτο (με ότι είχε να δώσει τέλος πάντων) απο τη Ρόδο του 1989

kamiros.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Όμορφη και νοσταλγικη εικονα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλη η ακτοπλοια της εποχης ειχε σχεδον μονο εμβληματικα πλοια με ονομα και παραστημα

----------


## Ellinis

Μια αναχώρηση του σκληροτράχηλου ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ 

Kamiros.jpg
από το e-bay

----------


## fourtounakis

Άψογο..και πανέμορφο..

----------


## BOBKING

> Μια αναχώρηση του σκληροτράχηλου ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ 
> 
> Kamiros.jpg
> από το e-bay


Μια ακόμη μεγάλη μου λατρεία το Κάμιρος ήταν ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν πια τέτοια πανέμορφα σκαριά...Με αυτό έκανα ένα ταξιδάκι κάθε χρόνο στην Πάτμο στο εξοχικό μου.......Η Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. κρίμα που το πούλησε και δεν το κράτησε μέχρι το 2000 όπως το Ιαλυσός.....Στα μάτια μου πάντα θα το θυμάμαι σαν θηρίο...Από πίσω διακρίνω το Σαπφώ όπως και το Κνωσσός

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ακόμη μεγάλη μου λατρεία το Κάμιρος ήταν ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν πια τέτοια πανέμορφα σκαριά...Με αυτό έκανα ένα ταξιδάκι κάθε χρόνο στην Πάτμο στο εξοχικό μου.......Η Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. κρίμα που το πούλησε και δεν το κράτησε μέχρι το 2000 όπως το Ιαλυσός.....Στα μάτια μου πάντα θα το θυμάμαι σαν θηρίο...Από πίσω διακρίνω το Σαπφώ όπως και το Κνωσσός


Βασιλοβάπορο στα νειάτα του μεν αλλά μπαουλάκι στην εμφάνιση δε.

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως βρε παιδιά νοιώθω πως ακόμα και στα σκαριά που ήταν αντικειμενικώς "μπαουλάκια"-όπως π.χ το Κάμειρος πράγματι- έβλεπες πολλές πινελιές αρχοντιάς.  Μπροστά σε σημερινά "μπαουλάκια", το Κάμειρος μοιάζει με βασιλιά της κομψότητας! Μακάρι να είχα προλάβει να ταξιδέψω με σκαριά όπως το Ιαλυσός και το Κάμειρος.  Δυστυχώς μόνο με το Πάτμος και το Διαγόρας πρόλαβα να ταξιδέχω από τα τόσο ωραία πλοία που είχε η ΔΑΝΕ

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ σαν PRINZ HAMLET που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick
Image6177 (KAMIROS).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ σαν PRINZ HAMLET που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick
> Image6177 (KAMIROS).jpg


Στα νειάτα του το βαπόρι,αυτό κ το αδελφό πολύ πρωτοποριακά στον καιρό τους.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Πάντως βρε παιδιά νοιώθω πως ακόμα και στα σκαριά που ήταν αντικειμενικώς "μπαουλάκια"-όπως π.χ το Κάμειρος πράγματι- έβλεπες πολλές πινελιές αρχοντιάς.  Μπροστά σε σημερινά "μπαουλάκια", το Κάμειρος μοιάζει με βασιλιά της κομψότητας! Μακάρι να είχα προλάβει να ταξιδέψω με σκαριά όπως το Ιαλυσός και το Κάμειρος.  Δυστυχώς μόνο με το Πάτμος και το Διαγόρας πρόλαβα να ταξιδέχω από τα τόσο ωραία πλοία που είχε η ΔΑΝΕ


Φίλε Θάνο, είχα κάνει αρκετά 14ωρα και 21ωρα ταξίδια από Ρόδο και με τα δύο, εν έτει 1993-94 και μπορώ να πώ με βεβαιότητα ότι και τα δύο, για την εποχή τους ήταν εξαιρετικά. Τόσο από ταχύτητες, αξιοπιστία και ταξίδεμα, όσο και από ξενοδοχειακό, εξυπηρέτηση και συνέπεια (ιδίως στο μακρύ 21 ωρών ταξίδι που έπιανε σε πάρα πολλά νησιά). Αγαπημένα πλοία και τα δύο!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Deck plan of ROUSSILLON when she fly the French flag:

Roussillon DP 1979.jpg


source - http://hhvferry.com

----------

